# Three Awards at the Winter Carnival in St. Paul, MN



## Drorchid (Jan 29, 2014)

3 of our Phragmipediums got awards last weekend at the Winter Carnival Orchid show. Two Jason Fischers both got an HCC with 77 points. This is one of them;
Phrag. Jason Fischer 'Bella' HCC/AOS:





And our first Phrag. Red Wing got an award! It got an AM with 85 points. This picture doesn't do it justice, as I took the picture today, 5 days after it got awarded, so the flower is not at its "prime" anymore. Also, this isn't even the best Red Wing that we have bloomed yet, so I am excited, about potential other awards!

Phrag. Red Wing 'Inferno' AM/AOS:




Robert


----------



## Secundino (Jan 29, 2014)

Very, very beautiful.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 29, 2014)

I love the colouration on the staminode and pouch! That yellow is quite unique! 
Congrats on the awards!

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## li'l frog (Jan 29, 2014)

They are all glorious, saturated with color. It was fun seeing them.


----------



## John M (Jan 29, 2014)

Wonderful! Congratulations, Robert!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2014)

Gorgeous red color on both. Congrats, Robert!


----------



## abax (Jan 29, 2014)

Both of them are just spectacular. Congratulations and hope for even
better blooms to come!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 29, 2014)

Yay besseae hybrids! Congrats.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 30, 2014)

Congratulations !!!! Great flowers :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ray (Jan 30, 2014)

No kidding. Fantastic!


----------



## Trithor (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations! The colour is fantastic. I have got to start growing some phrags, without them there is a whole range of colours and tones missing from the greenhouse.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 31, 2014)

those are great,congrats


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 2, 2014)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes congrats on such beautiful flowers. Form and color are excellent.


----------



## paphreek (Feb 2, 2014)

Congratulations, Robert, Jason and Jerry. Your display is always one of the highlights of the Winter Carnival Show.


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 3, 2014)

paphreek said:


> Congratulations, Robert, Jason and Jerry. Your display is always one of the highlights of the Winter Carnival Show.



Thanks Ross! Love seeing all your babies too! And congrats on your awards as well!
Robert


----------

